# Excellent Intl Bee CloseUps



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

A great set of close-up bee photos:
http://gizmodo.com/these-exquisite-bee-photographs-reveal-every-delicate-h-1735804898


----------



## tim8557 (Feb 6, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful pics. Thanks ffor the post.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Great depth of field on those. Looks like the subjects are all stone cold dead, so they may have been able to use a tiny aperture, or used multiple images and stacking software that can pick the best focus from each.

Example of CombineZP software on a dead bee under an inspection scope:








On live bees, the rascals move so fast you have to compromise between shutter speed and depth of field.

These photos show why bees don't register as insects on my subconscious. Anything that fuzzy must be related to chipmunks.


----------

